# Vision Spinner 2 threads gone



## Wesley (6/1/15)

Hi Guys,

The threading on my Vision Spinner 2 is buggered and no tanks will stay on it anymore. I can't even screw it into its charger.

Anyone know if this is fixable? It's only a few months old.


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

Not that I am aware of. I think once the treading is done its a paperweight unfortunately. But keep an eye on the tread someone might know a to trick or two.


----------



## BumbleBee (6/1/15)

I have a bucket full of ego batteries with exactly that problem. I've been looking for an adaptor that fits the ego (outer) threading, basically an ego to 510 adaptor, but they apparently don't exist. 510 to ego adapters are easy to find. Wish someone with the right resources would see that there is a need for such a thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (6/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Not that I am aware of. I think once the treading is done its a paperweight unfortunately. But keep an eye on the tread someone might know a to trick or two.



Thanks @Arthster - it's sad spending money on a device that lasts such a short while. I've since upgraded but I wish I could pass it on to a fellow vaper or a prospective convert, now it's just sitting in my drawer looking pretty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

I share your pain. But like i said just keep an eye out. there is a bunch of pretty clever oaks on this forum that might be able to help out.


----------



## rogue zombie (6/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been looking for an adaptor that fits the ego (outer) threading, basically an ego to 510 adaptor, but they apparently don't exist. 510 to ego adapters are easy to find. Wish someone with the right resources would see that there is a need for such a thing.



I'll take 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/1/15)

For charging I built a jig using a piece of wood and a few small nails that allow you to "press-fit" the battery to the charger, so basically a clamp. But once it's charged you're limited to using tanks like the mPT3 that use the ego threading.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (6/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> For charging I built a jig using a piece of wood and a few small nails that allow you to "press-fit" the battery to the charger, so basically a clamp. But once it's charged you're limited to using tanks like the mPT3 that use the ego threading.



Problem is even the Ego threading is finished.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (6/1/15)

How badly is the thread gone?

Because you can get a month or more with plain threading tape from any hardware store...
Used for plumbing, so it will keep a seal and is dirt cheap 

I was actually graciously given a Vision spinner 2 and find that I prefer to use a little threading tape as the thread on the spinner leaves something to be desired...besides the fact that the replaceable coil units don't seem to all conform to 1 size.
More specifically once secured in the tank some gently depress the spinner pin and some seriously seem to force it down.

However: with some threading tape on ANYTHING, you can achieve your seal and have the coil just make contact with the battery.

If there's even a little bit of thread, this should be your best bet.

P.S. I have noticed that the whole top of the spinner that houses the threading adaptor on top, can actually come off...obviously to reveal the actual battery inside, however I haven't actually taken the top off.
(I bumped it and saw the top skew, so used padding and a little force to get it to sit flush again)

Good luck and hope it helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Wesley (6/1/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> How badly is the thread gone?
> 
> Because you can get a month or more with plain threading tape from any hardware store...
> Used for plumbing, so it will keep a seal and is dirt cheap
> ...



Thanks @TheLongTwitch 

Not too far gone, I will get some threading tape this weekend!


----------



## TheLongTwitch (6/1/15)

An absolute pleasure @Wesley 

Besides being a tech and constantly tinkering/fixing and pursuing tools to fit the job,
I also have OCD especially when it comes to being prepared...so I carry all sorts of random stuff with/on me 24/7!
...and threading tape is 1 of the things that I think every vaper needs to keep stock of 

@BumbleBee I'm sure I could probably find or retrofit an adapter 510-ego for you.
Will look into it and see if I can find a viable fix/solution 
(Live on company premises and have ALOT of gear and bits lying around)


----------



## BumbleBee (7/1/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> An absolute pleasure @Wesley
> 
> Besides being a tech and constantly tinkering/fixing and pursuing tools to fit the job,
> I also have OCD especially when it comes to being prepared...so I carry all sorts of random stuff with/on me 24/7!
> ...


What is needed is something like this:




This is an eCom to ego/510 adaptor, not quite what we need but the concept is the same although what is needed is more of a "thread saver" than an adaptor because the threads won't be changed to something else. 

Thanks for the offer to help me out @TheLongTwitch but I don't intend using those batteries again. There is a need for a product like this though, did some googling again and still can't find anything, found a lot of people asking for this item though. This subject has come up before, just can't find the thread right now, I think it was in one of VapeClub's threads, @JakesSA any ideas?


----------



## TheLongTwitch (7/1/15)

@BumbleBee No worries!  I offer because I love tinkering and helping.

Also with my life journey and circumstances, I have pretty much always had to work for anything I've wanted or needed.
Being 26, I'm only JUST getting to the point where I make enough money to splash out...sparingly still 

So I happily accept and/or tend to seek out unwanted damaged or broken things 
...This way I can dismantle, learn and fix, so to have the cool stuff I can't afford otherwise 
-> In 2011 a friend was robbed and during the thieves escape they dropped a PC and 21" monitor, presumed and pronounced broken by him and insurance; which he gave to me for scrap...which cost R58.90 to perfectly fix both 

i.e. If you (or anyone) have unused gear they might or are going to chuck; I could use anything offered or available for spares, tinkering and my Frankenstein creativity 

Main offer is probably because I am bound to experience these issues plus more,
and knowing or having done an improvised retrofit would be adventitious to me and many others.
Plus I have a few little threaded things that could possibly serve some purpose.
Besides the fact that I know (someone and a machine) that can cut thread into cylindrical metal objects/pipe etc.

"See a need, Fill a need" ...how else am I to get wealthy and famous?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/1/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> @BumbleBee No worries!  I offer because I love tinkering and helping.
> 
> Also with my life journey and circumstances, I have pretty much always had to work for anything I've wanted or needed.
> Being 26, I'm only JUST getting to the point where I make enough money to splash out...sparingly still
> ...


Ok Rodney, if you think you can do something with them I'll send those batteries your way, drop me a pm with your postal address


----------



## JakeSS (7/1/15)

Funny, Same thing happened to my spinner last week. Been vapeless for 3 days, even the thread tape doesn't help my Nautilius mini to stay on.

Ordered the new Aspire CF sub ohm battery and getting the Atlantis. Time to move on.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/1/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> How badly is the thread gone?
> 
> Because you can get a month or more with plain threading tape from any hardware store...
> Used for plumbing, so it will keep a seal and is dirt cheap
> ...


? Heh ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Mladja19 (20/10/15)

Wesley said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The threading on my Vision Spinner 2 is buggered and no tanks will stay on it anymore. I can't even screw it into its charger.
> 
> Anyone know if this is fixable? It's only a few months old.


Just found temp


Wesley said:


> Thanks @TheLongTwitch
> 
> Not too far gone, I will get some threading tape this weekend!


I just fixed mine Vision Spinner 2 with dental floss.


----------



## gertvanjoe (21/10/15)

well I think send them to Rodney . But if you have to fix them and have a tank to sacrifice to a lifetime on top of that battery put a few drops of threadlok on . Just make sure it fires before it dries otherwise you are stuck ... no pun intensed

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikester (21/10/15)

I dont think that would be a great idea @gertvanjoe considering the vision spinner charges through the 510 pin and you would have to be able to remove the tank to charge it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (21/10/15)

ah ok @Spikester

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesley (21/10/15)

I fixed mine by buying a new mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

